# recensionista vs. recensore



## johngiovanni

Salve a tutti e grazie in anticipo.
Ho trovato in un blog: "Oh, magari c’è anche qualche malalingua che si chiede chi sia e cosa faccia un 'recensionista', visto che è quel termine è inesistente nella lingua italiana (forse magari è un recensore, o addirittura un critico letterario, ma non siamo antichi, non facciamo gli agés, su)."
La parola "recensionista" è un neologismo?  "Recensionista" e "recensore" hanno sfumature diverse?   I nomi che terminano in "-ore" sono maschili: questo fatto è rilevante?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, John.
I risultati _scremati _per "recensionista" in Google sono circa 300, quindi non si può negare che esista e venga usato. Però contrariamente a quello che ero portato a pensare non è un neologismo, almeno non dei giorni nostri. 
Dal Corriere della Sera: «Con "recensione" e "recensire" si formo' tutta una terminologia che comprende, anzitutto, "recensore" e il suo sinonimo "recensente" (raro, ma usato da Benedetto Croce), il verbo "recensionare", gli aggettivi "recensito", "recensivo" e "recensorio". A proposito di "recensore", si registro' anche una variante "*recensionista*": lo "scapigliato" Gian Pietro Lucini amava, appunto, definirsi "recensionista letterario"». 

Trovo particolarmente significativo questo annuncio:
«*RECENSIONISTA* PRESSO IL QUOTIDIANO ONLINE "IL *RECENSORE*"».

Ma c'è anche chi azzarda un improbabile "recensista" (140 risultati).


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Necsus.
Grazie per la tua risposta interessante.  Mi piace l'annuncio, e trovo interessante il riferimento allo "scapigliato".
Noto che i risultati per "recensoressa" in Google sono 26.  Le donne si chiamano "recensore", "recensora", recensoressa, recensionista, ...?  (Stava legendo "Il sessismo nella lingua italiana" di A. Sabatini).


----------



## Necsus

Prego, John.
Ho aggiunto il link a questa discussione in quella in I/E.


----------



## johngiovanni

Grazie, Necsus.


----------



## bearded

Senza consultare vocabolari, ma solo fidandomi del mio orecchio, direi che un recensore può fare la recensione anche una sola volta o poche volte (es. ''sei stato tu il recensore del mio libro''), mentre  'recensionista' mi sembra più giusto per chi fa le recensioni per professione, cioè è un recensore professionale.
Mi suonerebbe male la frase ''sei stato tu il recensionista del mio libro'' , mentre mi sembra corretto ''la casa editrice si avvale di un recensionista''.


----------



## johngiovanni

Grazie, bearded man!  Stavo pensando che "recensionista" avesse una sfumatura di professionalita'. (Scusa il mio italiano).


----------



## bearded

johngiovanni said:


> Grazie, bearded man!  Stavo pensando che "recensionista" avesse una sfumatura di professionalita'. (Scusa il mio italiano).


Il tuo Italiano è ottimo, complimenti!  In effetti la desinenza -ista spesso designa una professione (es. macchinista, tubista, ecc. perfino 'la cubista', ed in certe regioni si dice 'il/la fiorista', forse perché il semplice fioraio/a non sembra abbastanza professionale!).


----------



## Sempervirens

Se la cosa può interessare. Nel panorama letterario italiano fa timidamente capolino la parola recensionista.

https://books.google.it/books?id=lt...0CCAQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=recensionista&f=false

https://books.google.it/books?id=3P...0CCsQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=recensionista&f=false

https://books.google.it/books?id=mE...0CDIQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=recensionista&f=false

S.V


----------



## johngiovanni

L’anno scorso ho scritto una recensione positiva per una macchina da caffé italiana, ma non mi chiamerei mai un recensionista  - e, peraltro, di tanto in tanto posso fare un buon caffé ma non sono un barista!
Grazie mille a tutti voi.  Creditemi, ho dovuto trovare il coraggio di iniziare un thread sul forum Solo Italiano, ma tutto sommato, l’esperienza non è stata male.
Sarebbe anche interessante conoscere le opinioni delle donne che fanno recensioni.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, johngiovanni Il tuo mi sembra un ragionamento che fila. Tuttavia nel fatto di parlare e comunicare non sempre 2+2 fa 4. I dubbi sulle espressioni di oggi potrebbero venire meno un domani. Basta farci l'abitudine. Personalmente non mi verrebbe da ridire niente se tu avessi detto che hai fatto il recensionista una sola volta per una macchina da caff*è* italiana. 
Come potrei dire che un turista è anche quella persona che fa un (unico) viaggio nella sua vita.

Sì, certo, e lo ripeto, nel panorama attuale la parola in questione compare sì e no un po' qui e un po' là e non possiamo dire che sia stabilmente e ripetutamente usata, ma esiste e qualcuno la usa,  forse con criteri personali o forse per il solo fatto che la parola c'è. Chissà.

P.S Ottimo il tuo italiano!  

S.V


----------



## johngiovanni

Grazie, Sempervirens.  E grazie per la correzione – “caff*è*” – dimentico sempre quell’accento!  Devo pensare a quello che hai scritto.
Per te, non c’è nessuna differenza tra “Ho fatto il _recensionista_ una sola volta, per una macchina da caffè italiana” e “Ho fatto il _recensore_ una sola volta, per una macchina di caffè italiana”?
Mi pare che ci sia una differenza tra “_fare il_ recensionista (una volta)” e “_essere un_ recensionista”.
Pensi che la frase “Non sono un recensionista, ma l’anno scorso ho scritto una recensione – per una macchina da caffè italiana” abbia senso?
E supponiamo che io volessi farti (sor)ridere?  “Oggi, per la prima volta nella mia vita, ho scritto una recensione.  Mamma, sono un recensionista!” (O “Sono un recensore!”?)  L’effetto è uguale?
Capisco quello che stai dicendo nella frase che comincia con “Sì, certo, e lo ripeto, ...”, ma sarebbe interessante scoprire se ci sia una tendenza adesso a utilizzare “recensionista” invece di “recensore”, per qualsiasi ragione.
Grazie ancora.
Ho trovato un paragrafo interessante sulla “straordinaria produttività di _–ista_” nell’_Encycopedia dell’Italiano_ Treccani: http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/nomi-di-agente_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, johngiovanni. No, non voglio dire che non c'è nessuna differenza. No, volevo dire che spesso si bada troppo alla forma lessicale e se ci si impunta di voler trovare una regola poi bisogna applicarla a tutto il resto.

Ora la parola è usata con cautela, e un domani sarà usata come le altre parole che terminano in _-ista.

_Mah, guarda, io posso darti qualche dritta sulla grammatica, su quel poco che so di nozioni di linguistica, poi invece per quanto riguarda l'uso del lessico sono uno che dà molto  mano libera.  Sono parco nel dare prescrizioni. _

_S.V


----------



## johngiovanni

"Sono parco nel dare prescrizioni."  Anch'io, come si può vedere dalla mia citazione di Samuel Johnson.
Grazie ancora.


----------



## bearded

@ Sempervirens
'' se ci si impunta a voler trovare una regola..''
Caro SV, è proprio per questo che io ho scritto ''la desinenza -ista *spesso *designa una professione''.  Non voleva essere una regola.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, bearded man, sì, ho preso nota e posso anticiparti che sono d'accordo con te e con il nostro amico johngiovanni.

Il succo del discorso era mirato a questo: Non è tanto il significato esatto (ammesso che ci sia) di una singola parola ma è il suo ruolo nella frase con tutto il resto della stessa che ci fa capire meglio il senso che porta. 

Di palo in frasca, ma sempre dalle parti del seminato, avevo portato a mo' d'esempio la parola turista che si può benissimo usare per descrivere sia una persona che viaggia spesso sia un'altra che fa un unico viaggio.  Se johngiovanni mi dice che 'Ha fatto il recensionista una sola volta per...', per me la frase è comprensibile, e il famoso _capello _rimane forforoso e grigio sì, ma integro, senza essere diviso nelle solite quattro parti, per intendersi.

Ciao!


----------



## bearded

Anche per me la frase ''ho fatto il recensionista una sola volta'' è comprensibile e corretta, ma, a difesa del mio punto di vista e non per spaccare in quattro il capello, vorrei dire che proprio anche lì io sento in quel vocabolo un che di 'professionale':
es.
io non sono un avvocato, ma quella volta che ti ho difeso ho fatto l'avvocato
io non so tagliare la carne, ma quella volta ho dovuto fare il macellaio
di solito non faccio recensioni, ma per te quella volta sono diventato un recensionista
(tanto per citare diverse professioni)
Dovendo fornire indicazioni ad un amico straniero, bisogna pur dargli un orientamento... E comunque anche il Treccani, tra le funzioni di -ista, cita le professioni.  Confermo che si tratta di una tendenza, non di una regola, e dunque che -ista è _spesso _un profession*ista*, ma qualche volta anche no, come dice SV.


----------



## Sempervirens

Giusto. Vedo che nonostante le apparenze i nostri pareri sono di fatto convergenti. Dunque, vada per le definizioni che ci danno i maggiori dizionari. Ma senza tralasciare quel tocco personale che distingue ognuno di noi quando comunica scrivendo e parlando. 

S.V


----------



## johngiovanni

Pare che stiamo raggiugendo una specie di accordo - "ista è _spesso_ un profession*ista*, ma qualche volta anche no".
Un turista non è spesso un professionista nell'ambito, e noto che esiste l'espressione (in certi contesti) "turista professionale",  proprio come l'espressione equivalente in inglese.  Noto che esistono alcuni esempi di "recensore professionale", ma ho trovato solo un esempio di "recensionista professionale".
Grazie, bearded man, per gli esempi che hai fornito.


----------

